# KPP in oval Coke bottle



## clark.schwenke (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, new to this, so just trying to find good resources for info.  My wife is a coke collector, and I found some bottles that I want to make a display for.  While researching I found one I couldn’t find a lot of info on.  It is marked XXX3 (KPP)2 71XXX Could anyone tell me about this?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello, welcome to the site. KPP in an oval is a mark of the Kerr Glass Company. More famously known for making insulators. They used this mark from 1969 to 1973 at the Millville, NJ plant. You have a 1971 bottle. In the future you might find this website helpful for looking up marks.

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------



## clark.schwenke (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks! I’m trying to get together as many different bottles as I can, without bankrupting myself that is, to make a display case for my wife for Christmas, and I’d like to have as much info as possible.  Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 23, 2018)

Yard sales and flea markets are the best bet. Along with being getting out there in the woods and actually poking around. Embankments along roads, hillsides in parks, old industrial sites, old hangout spots, are ideal. One day I'm going to post photos of a coke bottle I found in a coke oven!.


----------

